

Designed deterioration (2007) - mortenjorck
http://www.subtraction.com/2007/07/16/designed-det

======
ax0n
I feel the same way about my bicycles. My 2006 Trek 1200 has something close
to 15,000 miles on it now. It has all kinds of battle scars, and I like it
that way. I look at other peoples' bicycles and can tell if they're the ones
who go out on a saturday ride a few times per month, or whether they're
actually hitting the road with it and enjoying the thing.

